# Original ***8216;Dating Certificate***8217; for UK-Registration- R32GTR



## Jasonyeang (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone advise as how to go about getting my R32 an original ***8216;dating certificate***8217; thats required by the DVLA for UK Registration ?


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

Jasonyeang said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could anyone advise as how to go about getting my R32 an original ***8216;dating certificate' thats required by the DVLA for UK Registration ?


Export certificate with the build date on? Should have been included in the paperwork with the car when exported. Who imported it for you?


----------

